# What did Santa bring you



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Among other things, Santa brought me these.

















Edit, I also got this one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing. He's still miffed at me from last year. I thought it would be funny to lace his cookies with The Source. Even if he had left something for me, I wouldn't have opened it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I got spoiled this year. My brother-inlaw got me a roofing hammer, a very bright rechargeable flashlight, and an extremely sturdy folder with a D2 blade. Like me, he hates when things break, and these tools will last my lifetime.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mrs. Clause turned my Heritage Rough Rider 22lr into a Magnum.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I got spoiled this year. My brother-inlaw got me a roofing hammer, a very bright rechargeable flashlight, and an extremely sturdy folder with a D2 blade. Like me, he hates when things break, and these tools will last my lifetime.
> 
> View attachment 102183


I envy your polishing skills. That's awesome brother.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a Savage 93FV-SR 22mag 16 inch threaded barrel. Wholesaler had them pretty cheap so I tacked it onto a order for myself. Put a ole Bushnell 4x scope that was gathering dust in the cabinet on it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My goodies are still at the local BMC in the next town. Mebbe they'll get delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I gave ourselves a Dual Fuel 4400 Watt Propane/Gasoline generator that arrived last week. We've tested it twice running on propane and so far so good. Quieter than we expected and the wattage will suffice during emergencies.

Mrs S threw me a curve ball this am, her Dad, we call him Pop, was supposed to spend Christmas with his late wife's family but at the last minute cancelled on them to stay at home alone. He lives on a farm in this old 1850's farmhouse that he rehabbed over the past 40 years or so, but now he is too old to do much of anything. The last of his chickens died a few weeks ago but still has an old barn cat and 3 dogs. His horses have been gone for years.

Anyway, we had a small ham in the refrigerator and whipped up some green bean casserole and made a surprise visit to Pop. He was excited to see us and we had a nice meal, laughed about some things, talked about how messed up the world is getting, laughed some more about fun times with his children 50 years ago or so. I fed his animals for him and when he started to fall asleep in his chair, we gave him a hug and drove back to Slippy Lodge.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I gave ourselves a Dual Fuel 4400 Watt Propane/Gasoline generator that arrived last week. We've tested it twice running on propane and so far so good. Quieter than we expected and the wattage will suffice during emergencies.
> 
> Mrs S threw me a curve ball this am, her Dad, we call him Pop, was supposed to spend Christmas with his late wife's family but at the last minute cancelled on them to stay at home alone. He lives on a farm in this old 1850's farmhouse that he rehabbed over the past 40 years or so, but now he is too old to do much of anything. The last of his chickens died a few weeks ago but still has an old barn cat and 3 dogs. His horses have been gone for years.
> 
> Anyway, we had a small ham in the refrigerator and whipped up some green bean casserole and made a surprise visit to Pop. He was excited to see us and we had a nice meal, laughed about some things, talked about how messed up the world is getting, laughed some more about fun times with his children 50 years ago or so. I fed his animals for him and when he started to fall asleep in his chair, we gave him a hug and drove back to Slippy Lodge.


You know @Slippy I don't care what everybody else says about you. You are not such a bad guy. LOL Sounds like you did a good turn daily.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Daughter did a similar good deed and brought a big half honey ham and smoked Turkey and two of her kids over to visit decrepit old Nana and Peepaw. Brought me a brand new pair of extra large Wranglers and some candy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Also Hot Nursey got me one of these with her soon to be last name. I'm not posting the one I got so you knuckleheads can't find me.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Also Hot Nursey got me one of these with her soon to be last name. I'm not posting the one I got so you knuckleheads can't find me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wouldn't believe it if you told them.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Palmetto Gen 2 AR10 .308, 20" barrel, Bipod, 3-12X50 scope


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Quiet day, just my lovely wife and I, plus the dogs. Can't invite the horse in to share in the festivities. I mean, we're Red Necks, but there is a limit.

My wife ain't a Barbie, real easy to buy for. Some 9MM range ammo for her Sig P365, and a Kriegar assisted opening stiletto with 4" blade.
She, in turn got me some range ammo, 9MM as well, for my Walther P-38.

Home made cookies, pecan pie, ice cream, ham, potatoes, etc.

Just a simple Christmas for a simple retired couple. When you get to our age, the fact we have each other, and our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, means more than material things.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Son and DIL came over late AM, . . . poured the peanut oil in the cooker, . . . did a 10 lb turkey out on the front porch in 35 minutes, . . . nice and crispy outside, . . . nice and moist on the inside.

Momma got a 43 inch TV to watch in the bedroom, . . . 

I got a very heavy box of 7.62 x 51, 147 grain pills, . . . somewhere near 500 of em in there. 

Won't be that many before the weekend is over if I can help it.

After the turkey, . . . did a bit of apple pie, . . . about as home made as they come, . . . mom's pie pans from the 50's, . . . her recipe, . . . I just did the work.

Hope all you guys and gals had a great one as well. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I reckon the best gift I got today was to spend time with family. Well, at least what little family I have that is still drawing breath. 

Had a roast beef, taters, gravy, carrots, deviled eggs, home-made bread and pumpkin pie dinner with two aunts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> They wouldn't believe it if you told them.


True.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> They wouldn't believe it if you told them.





Sasquatch said:


> True.


If my last name was Xing, I'd keep it secret from you knuckleheads too! ...:vs_blush:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Low intensity Christmas here at my house. Wife and I exchanged a few simple gifts and settled in at home for the day. Thank you Santa for the day and the comfort of a loved one. 

That is all.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

USPS delivered my goodies today!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Santa brought perfume and other pretty things for me.

Annie brought several more practical things for myself and also my extended family: Berkey replacement filters, several Mr. Heaters, a few Mr. Heater Buddy Series Hose Assembly, and Mr. Heater Fuel Filters @SOCOM42 :tango_face_wink:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

"Who is She that comes forth as the morning rising, fair as the moon, bright as the sun, terrible as a army set in battle array?"

Annie, . . . if I didn't know better, . . . I'd think you knew my sisters when they were younger..........lol.......... and that you were getting ready to ask how they were doing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> "Who is She that comes forth as the morning rising, fair as the moon, bright as the sun, terrible as a army set in battle array?"
> 
> Annie, . . . if I didn't know better, . . . I'd think you knew my sisters when they were younger..........lol.......... and that you were getting ready to ask how they were doing.
> 
> ...


Glad we are talking about humans on this deal. I plugged the "Who is She" quote into duck duck go. All the links lead back to right here except one which was a link to the Legion Of Mary on Face Book. That must be Annie. Thought we were speaking of the Queen of Heaven there for a min. 
https://www.gotquestions.org/Queen-of-Heaven.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Got a case of Di-Hydrogen MonoOxide.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> USPS delivered my goodies today!
> 
> View attachment 102199


Breath freshener?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Breath freshener?


Deodorant.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

He made the El Paso PD give me back my AR-15, M&P 9, and Cobray derringer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A .30cal boresnake for the new .300 blackout. A bolt/bolt carrier/firing pin scraper that will work for the 5.56 and the .300, since they share the same BCG. The sweet wife got me an awesome multi-tool for pistol cleaning, disassembly, and care.

Also got an awesome rear-view mirror camera for the truck. It's a replacement mirror with a camera pointing forward and a wired backup camera. The mirror is fully reflective. When touched, the whole thing becomes a wide-view screen that can look at the forward or rear camera. Pretty cool.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Got a Mueller 8 x 32 scope for indoor bench rest 22. (Early Christmas present). First time out I shot a perfect 250 score. I’m happy!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Glad we are talking about humans on this deal. I plugged the "Who is She" quote into duck duck go. All the links lead back to right here except one which was a link to the Legion Of Mary on Face Book. That must be Annie. Thought we were speaking of the Queen of Heaven there for a min.
> https://www.gotquestions.org/Queen-of-Heaven.html


It's biblical, my friend. That verse is great, isn't it? It speaks of the one who'll smash the head of the serpent.

Canticle of Canticles (Song of Solomon) Chapter 6 [9] Who is she that cometh forth as the morning rising, fair as the moon, bright as the sun, terrible as an army set in array?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got a case of Di-Hydrogen MonoOxide.


That's pretty.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> A .30cal boresnake for the new .300 blackout. A bolt/bolt carrier/firing pin scraper that will work for the 5.56 and the .300, since they share the same BCG. The sweet wife got me an awesome multi-tool for pistol cleaning, disassembly, and care.
> 
> Also got an awesome rear-view mirror camera for the truck. It's a replacement mirror with a camera pointing forward and a wired backup camera. The mirror is fully reflective. When touched, the whole thing becomes a wide-view screen that can look at the forward or rear camera. Pretty cool.


Wow, Mrs Claus and whoever else! Very nice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Santa brought perfume and other pretty things for me.


Me too! :rofl3:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Me too! :rofl3:


I'm confused. YOU got perfume and pretty things?

Or YOU _brought Annie_ perfume and pretty things?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm confused. YOU got perfume and pretty things?
> 
> Or YOU _brought Annie_ perfume and pretty things?


I got perfume and pretty things. I'm an elegant Squatch!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I got perfume and pretty things. I'm an elegant Squatch!


Perfume? I won't judge. Other pretty things? Hot nursey?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I got perfume and pretty things. I'm an elegant Squatch!


Bona-fied Californian ^^^


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I got perfume and pretty things. I'm an elegant Squatch!


That's an image in my mind I really don't want to see, but will never shake.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny story (to me at least)

When our Sons were young and starting acting like fools around maybe 6 or 7 years old, I devised some pretty clever options for discipline and punishment. Pushups , Situps, Running Around the block, digging holes in the far back yard then filling them up, that kind of stuff. But the most clever thing I did was when they began to show signs of Testosterone Flair-Ups and they could both do well over a 100 pushups a day or digging holes just didn't tire them out, I decided that doing housework was the next step!

Dusting, Vacuuming, Dishes, Cleaning behind refigerators and baseboards etc...shit that me and Mrs S hated to do.

Well, Son2 had a particularly bad summer, always acting up so I decided to Kill Him with Vacuuming the floors...I had him vacuum everyday sometimes twice a day or more if I was home and damn, if the little sumbitch began to take it like a champ! I don't know if he actually enjoyed it or just wanted to be hard headed and show me that it wasn;t punishment, but he became the vacuum cleaner kid from hell! He loved it.

So one year, he was maybe 14 or 15, our old vacuum crapped out so we bought him a very nice expensive Dyson for his birthday and he loved it. (He still has it to this day in his own home!)

Well fast forward to this year and he gives his Mom a nice Dyson V8 Handheld Cordless Vacuum! He even hung it on the wall of our laundry room next to the American Flag and Christmas Bunny and vacuumed our house before he left! Too funny if you ask me!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Funny story (to me at least)
> 
> When our Sons were young and starting acting like fools around maybe 6 or 7 years old, I devised some pretty clever options for discipline and punishment. Pushups , Situps, Running Around the block, digging holes in the far back yard then filling them up, that kind of stuff. But the most clever thing I did was when they began to show signs of Testosterone Flair-Ups and they could both do well over a 100 pushups a day or digging holes just didn't tire them out, I decided that doing housework was the next step!
> 
> ...


Great story! I may use some of those tactics for the boy since he is at that age and starting the same things your boys did. He already vacuums but I think dusting and baseboards are in order.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Bona-fied Californian ^^^


Don't be jealous.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Great story! I may use some of those tactics for the boy since he is at that age and starting the same things your boys did. He already vacuums but I think dusting and baseboards are in order.


Excellent! Slippy Approved! Cleaning the oven seemed like a good idea one time but the poor kids just made a stinkin mess but good naturedly I helped them clean it up. Digging holes was the most fun, (think Cool Hand Luke). Our backyard bordered the woods and only 1 neigbor could see the boys out there with a shovel and she would laugh!

But do not discount the pushups, situps and running. I think that was still one of the best things to do rather than blistering their asses! (which I had to do a time or 3!)


----------

